# Baby Axolotl care



## larn (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought 3 Axolotls, they are 3 months old. they are inside a sandwich box for the time being.

When ever i see photos of baby axolotls they always have loads of food in the container, like bloodworms etc , should i do this or just put a little in each day?

I have a large tank for them to inhabit later, but for now is it ok to just keep them in a smaller container with no filteration? i thought maybe i can remove their waste with a pipette and do a 50% water change each week

if you have any advice or warnings please let me know.

regards

Larn


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

If you are keeping them in a small container, they could do with 100% daily water changes with dechlorinated water. Feed them daily ideally live food, such as blood worm, chopped earthworm and daphnia.

In the mean time, it would be great to get their home ready for them to move in later.
Have a look at these links, you may find them really helpful 

Caudata Culture Axolotl Articles

Caudata Culture Articles - Cycling

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## larn (Mar 12, 2011)

I moved them into a small tank now because the container had a strange plastic smell and so they are in a 5 gallon tank which i just half filled with dechlorinated water.

I have recently bought a really large tank, but it's too big for them at the moment, so i have moved my tropical fish into the big tank and the axolotls have their old smaller one

I have been checking them out today, they don't move around very much at all, is that normal? i did notice the food was mostly eaten that i put in this morning, so they must be active at some point in the day/

you said live bloodworm, i only have frozen ones but they seem to like them. I don't know what daphnias are but i will look into where i can get them and the earthworms


thanks for your help


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Daphnia are sometimes known as 'water fleas'. They are small, free-awimming freshwater crustaceans often sold as live fishfood in aquarist shops. You can also get them frozen.


----------

